# wanting to get another cockatiel



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my first post...just wanting some advice really i have a 6yr old male cockatiel called charlie who i love to bits, im thinking about getting him a buddy but not sure how he would take to another cockatiel and how do i go about them meeting each other...do i have to get a female?...will i have to get another cage or could they share his one(its huge..bloke in shop told me it could house 5/6 cockatiel) charlie's only in it(cage) when im out and at bedtime.any advice would be grateful.:thumbup:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hiand welcome to PF..

Personly i would get a female as males tend to have a little..you know qwabble sometimes..:001_unsure:..first is he tame?..as i tend to find when get an orther one they seem to fucus onn the bird rather than you..but that just me but you mite be lucky and get the 2 of them tame ..
Iv had a few birds in my life time from finches...to greys..but now because of my health i cant have any!..

good luck in whatever you do.. let us know..


----------



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Hiand welcome to PF..
> 
> Personly i would get a female as males tend to have a little..you know qwabble sometimes..:001_unsure:..first is he tame?..as i tend to find when get an orther one they seem to fucus onn the bird rather than you..but that just me but you mite be lucky and get the 2 of them tame ..
> Iv had a few birds in my life time from finches...to greys..but now because of my health i cant have any!..
> ...


hi thanks for your advice.yes charlie is tame with me but because he thinks of me as his mate he doesnt get on with my hubby/kids which is why i was thinking about getting another one but i really dont want to lose the bond me and charlie have as it did take a long while (got him when he was 3 and not really tame) and we enjoy our cuddles now!! so really dont know what to do?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

taz0504 said:


> hi thanks for your advice.yes charlie is tame with me but because he thinks of me as his mate he doesnt get on with my hubby/kids which is why i was thinking about getting another one but i really dont want to lose the bond me and charlie have as it did take a long while (got him when he was 3 and not really tame) and we enjoy our cuddles now!! so really dont know what to do?


Does your bird get left for long periods if so then a mate may be a good idear. And yes id go for a female to. You do find they do get more fascinated by the other bird rather than you some times. But i personally feel its good for them to have a mate as in the wild they live in large flocks and love the company of others. But its your decession as to what you feel is best. Good luck. It also depends on the time that is spent with your current bird.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww i'd absoloutely love to get a Cockatiel, but I think two very noisy zebra finches and a budgie is already too much in one room  and my mum and dad probably wouldn't let me keep it downstairs  just have to wait till I move out, I think!

Anyway, good luck if you go ahead with getting another! I'd reccomend getting a female too, as most species of birds will fight if two males are kept together, but I suppose there's always the odd exception


----------



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Does your bird get left for long periods if so then a mate may be a good idear. And yes id go for a female to. You do find they do get more fascinated by the other bird rather than you some times. But i personally feel its good for them to have a mate as in the wild they live in large flocks and love the company of others. But its your decession as to what you feel is best. Good luck. It also depends on the time that is spent with your current bird.


thanks sullivan...no charlie doesnt get left on his own at all only when i nip out and at bed times there the only times he spends in his cage as well. we spend all our time together and i love him to bits but dont like how he is with my hubby and kids as he thinks of me as his mate so is quite aggressive towards them so that was why i was thinking about getting him a mate.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

heres my cockatiel.............hes 15 and also called charlie


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I would say male or female it doesn't really matter, I have several of them myself, the only thing you may find if you get a female is that they will bond and want to breed.

I'm sure he will love a friend, but you will need to introduce them slowly, i.e. starting with separate cages, keep a close eye on them when letting them out at the same time too. Eventually they should become friends, once this happens you can try putting them in the same cage together.

You may find Charlie may be a little jealous at first, but I'm sure he will be fine once he gets used to his new friend. Cockatiels love other coakatiel company


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

There are some cockatiel breeders on here, someone will help.


----------

